# DIY quick coupling for 25mm (aka 1 inch) filter hose?



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have an eheim 2250 that doesnt currently have quick disconnect fittings on it. Unfortunately, the intake hose is 25mm and the eheim quick disconnect is ~$65. So.. looking at making my own. I am assuming there is an easy way to do this using 1" pvc but haven't yet found the solution by browsing home depot  Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

barb fittings( what ever the inside diamemter comes out too... I beleave its 22 mm which is really close to 7/8") to a union ball valve.

so its barb fitting, union ball valve barb fitting.

link to pic of a PVC union ball valve. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=209644-34146-P200U40&lpage=none

before warned true union ball valves are ~$20 for 1"


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellent.. I'll check this out.. Thanks!


----------

